# الاغتراب (خاص بجمعبه المخنوقين المحدودة)



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

اهلاً وسهلاً بكم جميعاً

في اولي اجتماعات جمعيه المخنوقين المحدودة

نرحب بالزوار ولهم حرية المشاركة

+++

""الإغتراب""
--------







::الإجتماع الأول - جمعية المخنوقين  المحدودة::


*
**
ليه احساسنا الكبير ده بالاغتراب؟

ليه كل حد بيحس  انه عايش فى عالم منفصل

ووحيد حتى وهو بين الناس


ليه كل واحد مش  عارف يحدد وجهته؟؟؟؟

ولحد امتي؟؟

ليه اخوك او اختك مش اقرب حد ليك ؟

ليه البيت مبقاش ملجأك لما تبقى مخنوق
او متضايق او عندك مشكله

ليا اقرب الناس مش بتحس بينا ؟

هى المصالح بقت بين الاهل دلوقتى بردو ؟

ليه بتتخنق لدرجه كبيره وانت عندك اخوات و اب و ام وعيله كبيره

الناس دى دورها فين؟؟

ليه وجودهم مش بيعمل حاجه او بيقدم حل؟؟

و لا هما بعيد للدرجه دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*......*

هل أنت مخنوق من الشعور بالاغتراب ؟

مخنوق ممن يشعرون بالاغتراب؟

مخنوق من الموضوع نفسه !

اتكلم بـــراحـتك

دى مساحه حره متاحه للجميع

عــبـر عن كل اللى جواك

حاول كل مشاعرك تطلعها فى الموضوع

وهنـحاول نوصل لحـل

ولو موصلـناش لـحل

يبقى انت بنفسك قدمت نـص العـلاج


لأن زى ما انتوا عارفين ان الكلام هو نـص العـلاج

​


----------



## sparrow (13 يوليو 2010)

طيب والي مش بيقدر حتي يتكلم يعمل ايه ؟؟ 

اكيد يروح ينتحر


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> طيب والي مش بيقدر حتي يتكلم يعمل ايه ؟؟
> 
> اكيد يروح ينتحر




*عندى نفس المشكله تقريبا*

*بس الانتحار مش حل مفيد للاسف*

*اللى مش بيقدر يتكلم يحاول يسمع الاول ومع الوقت*

*هاااينطق*​


----------



## sparrow (13 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *عندى نفس المشكله تقريبا*
> 
> *بس الانتحار مش حل مفيد للاسف*
> 
> ...



هههههههههه 
مفيييييييييييييش فااااااااااايدة 
يلا بقي علشان خلينا في موضوعنا الاساسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2010)

البيت عامل اساسى فى الموضوع ده 
انه مش بيدى الفرصه للكلام 
مع انه المفروض يكون اكتر مكان 
بنكون محتاجنله لما نكون مخنوقين 
بس فى وقتنا هذا 
وقت ما نكون مخنوقين نخرج بره البيت ​


----------



## Nemo (13 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *عندى نفس المشكله تقريبا*
> 
> *بس الانتحار مش حل مفيد للاسف*
> 
> ...





المشكلة اكيد موجودة لو سبتها وجت عليها مشكلة تانية اتخنقت اكتر
لو زادت بمشكلة ومشكلة ومعالجتش اللى فات... ساعتها انا بقيت مش طايق لا نفسى ولا بيتى ولا صوت اى حد

المشكلة مش اهلى اللى مش بيسمعوا .... يمكن المشكلة فيا انى مش قادر أحكى مشاكلى 
أو مش حاسة بثقة كاملة فى اللى قدامى اللى هحكيله

عشان كدا لازم يكون عندى حلول أهم ربنا والشكوى لربنا بالصلاة مفيدة جدا لأقصى حد وعلاجها مريح جدا
واكيد بعدها مش هتحتاج لكلام مع حد تانى
بس لو فضلت المشكلة موجودةلازم اتكلم مع حد يحط قدامى حلول للمشكلة وبرضه معاها صلاة

والاهم انى ماسبش نفسى لغاية ما حد من اخواتى أو اهلى يقولى مالك؟؟؟
ايه المشكلة لما استدعى حد من اهلى أو اصحابى احكيله ويدينى رأيه فى مشكلتى
عشان ممكن يكون البيت مش مدينى الفرصة دى ودى حاجة متعبة
عشان كدا لازم اكون انسان ايجايى واسعى لحل ضيقى ومشاكلى

وربنا يباركك. ميرسى جدا مارسيلينو الموضوع رائع وطولت عليك شوية


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفه بجد يا مارسلينو 
بس ليه متقولش احنات اللي بنحب نعيش نفسنا الاحساس دا 
مش بنحاول نخلي الناس اللي بينعزهم ويعزونا يشاركونا مشاكلنا 
وليه دايما جوانا احساس بالانعزاليه والوحده 
ليه دايما بحس انه الانسان يحب ينكد علي نفسه 
صحيح ممكن يكون اللي حواليه مش حاسين بيه  بس كمان احنا بنزودها ببعدنا اكتر وعدم المحاوله بالتقارب والتواصل 
سوري طولت عليكم


ااااه نسيت كتابتي باللون البمبي 
عشان ابقي مخالف بقي* ​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههه
> مفيييييييييييييش فااااااااااايدة
> يلا بقي علشان خلينا في موضوعنا الاساسي




*اهو نطق :t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> البيت عامل اساسى فى الموضوع ده
> انه مش بيدى الفرصه للكلام
> مع انه المفروض يكون اكتر مكان
> بنكون محتاجنله لما نكون مخنوقين
> ...




*بالظبط يا كوكو دى من اهم المشاكل والاسباب اللى بتخنــــــــــــــق
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> المشكلة اكيد موجودة لو سبتها وجت عليها مشكلة تانية اتخنقت اكتر
> لو زادت بمشكلة ومشكلة ومعالجتش اللى فات... ساعتها انا بقيت مش طايق لا نفسى ولا بيتى ولا صوت اى حد
> 
> المشكلة مش اهلى اللى مش بيسمعوا .... يمكن المشكلة فيا انى مش قادر أحكى مشاكلى
> ...



*كلامك صح الى حد ما بس وقت المشكله بيكون صعب التنفيذ*

*او بمعنى اصح وقت الخنقه*

*بتلاقيها مسدوده خالص من كل النواحى*

*والادهى من كده اول ناس بتبقى مقفوله من ناحيتهم هما الاهل والاصدقاء المقربين*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفه بجد يا مارسلينو
> بس ليه متقولش احنات اللي بنحب نعيش نفسنا الاحساس دا
> مش بنحاول نخلي الناس اللي بينعزهم ويعزونا يشاركونا مشاكلنا
> ...


*انتى وقعتى ولا الهوا رماكى هههههههه*

*بصى : لكل فعل رد فعل *

*مش هبقى وحيد ومنعزل من نفسي كده الا اكون مجنون*

*الناس اللى بتكتئب دى محدش احتواها ليه ؟*

*فين يد المساعده من غير ما نطلبها*

*اصل انا مش هكون مخنوق ومتضايق ومش طايق نفسي واروح كمان اشحت من حد يسمعنى*

*المفروض المبادره الاولى من الطرف التانى اللى هو المفروض قريب منى*


لو كتبتى بالبمبى تااااااااااااااااااااااااانى:smil8:


مش هعمل حاجه :heat:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*الاحساس ده بيبقا السبب فيه البيت عشان لو حصل وجيت اتكلمت فى اى موضوع مضايئك معاهم هتلاقيهم بيقولوا كلام ميعجبكش ولا يريحك فهتقرر بعد كده اى مشكله بدل ما تروح للى فى البيت هتقول لا خلينى مع نفسى وفى ناس وهى مضايقه مبتحبش تروح وتحكى وبتفضل ساكته حتى لو حد جه وحاول يسمعها مش بتتكلم

كتبت بالموف اهه حتى لو لون مفرفش مش هغيره كوسه بقا :t30:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2010)

انا اعيش غريب وانا وسط اسرتى لااجد اى شخص يشعر بمشكلتى


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 يوليو 2010)

متابعة الموضوع وهشارك قريب


----------



## Nemo (13 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كلامك صح الى حد ما بس وقت المشكله بيكون صعب التنفيذ*
> 
> *او بمعنى اصح وقت الخنقه*
> 
> ...







عندك حق يامارو بنسبة يمكن تعدى 80% فى بعض البيوت ابوابهم مقفولة وللـه الحمد ههههههههههه
بس قصدى انه يكون عندك ابواب تانية صديق أو صديقة بتثق فيهم قريب من سنك وبتحبه أب اعترافك
أى حد يكون محبوب وموثوق فيه نقدر بصب فيه مشاكلنا ومش بس كدا يكون شخص بيعرف ينصح 
مش علبة نفضى فيها مشاكلنا .....يارب اكون افدتك وربنا يعينك


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

الصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه

غربة اكيد فى كل حتة وخنقة من كل اللى حواليا

اكتر حاجة تحسسنى بغربة احس انى مش عارفة عايزة ايه

ولا عارفة اعمل ايه اصلا ؟؟؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

عشان نكون صُراحا فى الموضوع
لازم نتفق الاؤل ان احنا اللى مساهمين فى المشكله
بمعنى احنا من الاؤل خالص لما كنا بنتخنق مش بنفكر اننا نحكى للبيت (فترة المراهقه على سبيل المثال)
فى فترة المراهقه كل حد فينا كان بيحب يثبت لنفسه انو قادر على تخطى اى مشكله واى حاجه تواجهه ومكنش فى حد بيحب يدخل الاهل بالذات فى المشكله ليه عشان الاحساس بالذات
يبقى هنا مينفعش نحط اللوم كله على البيت واحنا ملايكه لا الكلام ده مش صح
بجانب ان فى ابهات وامهات وطبعاً مش كله بيبقى كل همهم انو يوفرو حياه سعيده للابناء
بس تكمن هنا المشكله فى المفهوم الخطأ لدى الاب والام ولمفهوم الخطأ هنا يكمن فى تكوين مبالغ ماليه تعمل على الحفاظ على الابناء من أى خطر يواجهونه فى المستقبل ناسيين او متناسيين ان العلاقه بين الاباء والابناء ليست  فقط النظر للمستقبل وتكوين المبالغ الماديه للحافظ عليه وضمان مستقبل افضل ولكن العلاقه الاسريه هى احد اهم العوامل فيها الماديه ولكن العوامل الاخرى المؤثره جداً هو الارتباط الوثيق بين الام وبنتها وبين الاب وابنه وبين الاسره عموماً وفى النهايه هذا مجرد رأى شخصى قد يكون مفيد ولكنه فى حقيقة الامر هو من وجهة نظرى غايه فى الاهميه


----------



## youhnna (13 يوليو 2010)

*بص ميلو حبيبى

الاحساس بالاغتراب تيجة حتمية لافتقارنا للايمان القوى

لو اهتمينا بالروح اهتمام فعلى ذى اهتمامنا بالماديات المختلفة

مش هنشعر بالاغتراب بس من يشرب من هذا العالم يشعر بالعطش عطشان دايما لكل شىء

نستطيع ان نرتاح فى المسيح ولكننا بحب العالم لانتمتع بهذة الراحة

عشان كدا دايما فى عطش واحتياج

كلام حلو بس حتى انا مش بعمل بيه*


----------



## youhnna (13 يوليو 2010)

*بص ميلو حبيبى

الاحساس بالاغتراب تيجة حتمية لافتقارنا للايمان القوى

لو اهتمينا بالروح اهتمام فعلى ذى اهتمامنا بالماديات المختلفة

مش هنشعر بالاغتراب بس من يشرب من هذا العالم يشعر بالعطش عطشان دايما لكل شىء

نستطيع ان نرتاح فى المسيح ولكننا بحب العالم لانتمتع بهذة الراحة

عشان كدا دايما فى عطش واحتياج

كلام حلو بس حتى انا مش بعمل بيه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*تقريبا نفس الكلام*
*ومتابعة*​


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2010)

*مش متابع *

*أصلي مغترب خلقة وفضلي شوية وهعيط *

*لا أنا هخرج أحسن *

*بس قبل ما أخرج حابب أقول حاجة *

*أنا شايف الكل بيرمي الحمل ع البيت ومن غير السبب*
*ولو في سبب هيكون فيك أنت قبل البيت *
*أنت ال عشت وبنيت جدار هذا الأغتراب وأنفصلت عن البيت وأهله*

*وأنا بقول كده علشان أنا مفتقد البيت بجد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

تمام يا توين وده اللى انا قلته



+ cupid + قال:


> عشان نكون صُراحا فى الموضوع
> لازم نتفق الاؤل ان احنا اللى مساهمين فى المشكله
> بمعنى احنا من الاؤل خالص لما كنا بنتخنق مش بنفكر اننا نحكى للبيت (فترة المراهقه على سبيل المثال)
> فى فترة المراهقه كل حد فينا كان بيحب يثبت لنفسه انو قادر على تخطى اى مشكله واى حاجه تواجهه ومكنش فى حد بيحب يدخل الاهل بالذات فى المشكله ليه عشان الاحساس بالذات
> ...


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> تمام يا توين وده اللى انا قلته


* يا راجل !*
*والنبي عسل ..... معلش أنا مش بعرف أقري :hlp:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

Twin قال:


> * يا راجل !*
> *والنبي عسل ..... معلش أنا مش بعرف أقري :hlp:*​




هههههههه وماله طيب متسيبش نفسك كده يا توين على الاقل محو اميه :t30:


----------



## ponponayah (13 يوليو 2010)

*عارف يا مارسلينو
اوقات بنكون من كتر الحزن اللى جوانا
مش قادرين نتكلم او نحكى احنا تعبانين من اية​*


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2010)

*البيت ملوش دعوة بحاجة*
*احنا بادينا ممكن نكون مصدر فرح للبيت و هو نحاول نكون اجابيين*
*لكن احنا اللى عايزين كدة !*
*الواحد بئا مش عارف اخرته ايه !*
*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2010)

*انا من رأى ان مفيش حد فاضى لحد
يعنى الاهل مش فاضين
الاب فى شغلو ويرجع تعبان
الاخوات كل واحد بيدور على مستقبلة
والام فى شغل البيت 
متهيالى فى الزمن دة مفيش وقت لحد يتكلم مع حد
بدليل ان الشباب تقريبا معظمة بيفضفض عبر المنتديات*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الاحساس ده بيبقا السبب فيه البيت عشان لو حصل وجيت اتكلمت فى اى موضوع مضايئك معاهم هتلاقيهم بيقولوا كلام ميعجبكش ولا يريحك فهتقرر بعد كده اى مشكله بدل ما تروح للى فى البيت هتقول لا خلينى مع نفسى وفى ناس وهى مضايقه مبتحبش تروح وتحكى وبتفضل ساكته حتى لو حد جه وحاول يسمعها مش بتتكلم
> 
> كتبت بالموف اهه حتى لو لون مفرفش مش هغيره كوسه بقا :t30:
> *
> ...


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انا اعيش غريب وانا وسط اسرتى لااجد اى شخص يشعر بمشكلتى




*ربنا معاك*

*لو حابب تفضفض هنا كلنا هنسمعك*

*الموضوع كله معمول علشان نتكلم براحتنا*

*ونقول كل اللى جوانا*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> متابعة الموضوع وهشارك قريب




*فى انتظار رايك يا مبدعه*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> عندك حق يامارو بنسبة يمكن تعدى 80% فى بعض البيوت ابوابهم مقفولة وللـه الحمد ههههههههههه
> بس قصدى انه يكون عندك ابواب تانية صديق أو صديقة بتثق فيهم قريب من سنك وبتحبه أب اعترافك
> أى حد يكون محبوب وموثوق فيه نقدر بصب فيه مشاكلنا ومش بس كدا يكون شخص بيعرف ينصح
> مش علبة نفضى فيها مشاكلنا .....يارب اكون افدتك وربنا يعينك




*كلام جميل*

*بس للاسف نفتقر دلوقتى للبديل*

*نفتقر ليه جااااااااامد*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه
> 
> غربة اكيد فى كل حتة وخنقة من كل اللى حواليا
> 
> ...




*نفس المشكله

حياه بلا هدف

فين اللى حوالينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة يا مارو من كتر الكلام اللى شيلاه فى قلبى
ومش عارفة اخرج ولا كلمة كتابة حتى

لو قدرت اعبر ليا رجعة ​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> عشان نكون صُراحا فى الموضوع
> لازم نتفق الاؤل ان احنا اللى مساهمين فى المشكله
> بمعنى احنا من الاؤل خالص لما كنا بنتخنق مش بنفكر اننا نحكى للبيت (فترة المراهقه على سبيل المثال)
> فى فترة المراهقه كل حد فينا كان بيحب يثبت لنفسه انو قادر على تخطى اى مشكله واى حاجه تواجهه ومكنش فى حد بيحب يدخل الاهل بالذات فى المشكله ليه عشان الاحساس بالذات
> ...



*
بص هو البيت عليه الجزء الاكبر

لان ده بيتك لازم تبقى مرتاح فيه و واثق فى اللى فيه

علشان تقدر تكمل بره

ومش كل الاباء بتسمع من ابنائها

ومش كلهم بيهتموا بيهم

او زى ما انت بتقول بيهتموا بنواحى معينه

نواحى ماديه ومستقبليه


انا شايف ان الابن يفضفض جوة البيت افضل من براه

مهما كانت درجه الثقه اللى بقره البيت*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *بص ميلو حبيبى*
> 
> * الاحساس بالاغتراب تيجة حتمية لافتقارنا للايمان القوى*
> 
> ...



*كلام سليم 100% *

*فالسيد المسيح له كل مجد هو ينبوع الحياه الذى لا ينتهى*


*بس احنا بنتكلم من منظور اجتماعى*

*و  وحده الشخص وسط اهله واصدقائه وشعوره بالاغتراب*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تقريبا نفس الكلام*
> *ومتابعة*​




*منوره يا روكا

كنت احب اسمع اللى جواكى
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

twin قال:


> *مش متابع *
> 
> *أصلي مغترب خلقة وفضلي شوية وهعيط *
> 
> ...




*ماشى كلامك صح بس البيت عليه جزء كبير ومهم

واكيد الشخص نفسه قوقع نفسه لحد ما وصل كده

بس العوامل الخارجه هى اللى ساعدت فى كده
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *عارف يا مارسلينو
> اوقات بنكون من كتر الحزن اللى جوانا
> مش قادرين نتكلم او نحكى احنا تعبانين من اية​*




*عندك حق

الواحد بيحس كان مخه وتفكيره اتشلوا

واللى حواليكي مش بيكوناو حااااااااسين بحاجه
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *البيت ملوش دعوة بحاجة*
> *احنا بادينا ممكن نكون مصدر فرح للبيت و هو نحاول نكون اجابيين*
> *لكن احنا اللى عايزين كدة !*
> *الواحد بئا مش عارف اخرته ايه !*
> *ربنا يرحمنا*



*لالالالا البيت عليه الجزء الاكبر*

*وليه مش العكس*

*ليه مش اللى حوالينا يكونوا مصدر فرح لينا ؟*

​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا من رأى ان مفيش حد فاضى لحد
> يعنى الاهل مش فاضين
> الاب فى شغلو ويرجع تعبان
> الاخوات كل واحد بيدور على مستقبلة
> ...




*رايك عجبنى كتير
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بصراحة يا مارو من كتر الكلام اللى شيلاه فى قلبى
> ومش عارفة اخرج ولا كلمة كتابة حتى
> 
> لو قدرت اعبر ليا رجعة ​




*ياريت تتكلمى يا سندريلا

واحنا هنسمعك

حاولى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يوليو 2010)

الاغتراب دى بقت سمة اساسية فيا
حتى ولو قاعدة فى وسط ناس كتير ( مش البيت وبس ) وبهرج وبضحك
تلاقينى مرة واحدة كدة رحت فى ملكوت تانى
وبحس اكتر ناس تلاقيها بتهرج وبتضحك وديما فى تواصل مع الناس
اكتر شخصيات هتلاقيها كلها اغتراب من جواها

محاولة فضفضة من اللى جوايا ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> اهلاً وسهلاً بكم جميعاً
> 
> في اولي اجتماعات جمعيه المخنوقين المحدودة
> 
> ...



وبجد موضوع مهم جدا جدا


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2010)

*هاقول نقطة صغيرة قوى فى دى دلوقت*
*الواحد مش بيحب بيحكى كتير قرفة وهمة قى البيت عشان الدنيا مش ناقصة كأبة كفاية اللى موجود اصلا؟؟*
*فبيكون احسن انة يسكت ويكبر عشان احتمال كبيير جدا لوحكى مش هايلاقى حل الى هايحصل ان اللى حوالية هايزعلوا اكتر بس وطبعا صعب الواحد مثلا يحكى لوالدتة وتكون تعبانة ( الضعط مش متاح توصية عشان بعلى لوحدة نتيجة زبادة هم بسبب ان ابنها كدة*
*وكمان لوكان هو الكبيير !!!*
*الواحد اة بيحكى مع اصحابة وصراحة النتيجة فلة الكل قى الهوا سوا*
*شفت حبيت اقول نقطةصعبرة من الخنقة عمال ارغى هههههه*


----------



## sparrow (14 يوليو 2010)

متابعه معاكم 
وليا عودة للمشاركة


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الاغتراب دى بقت سمة اساسية فيا
> حتى ولو قاعدة فى وسط ناس كتير ( مش البيت وبس ) وبهرج وبضحك
> تلاقينى مرة واحدة كدة رحت فى ملكوت تانى
> وبحس اكتر ناس تلاقيها بتهرج وبتضحك وديما فى تواصل مع الناس
> ...




*اممممممم فى ناس كتير كده 

متقوقعه

طب ليه ؟؟

العيب في اللى حواليكي ولا فيكي انتى ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هاقول نقطة صغيرة قوى فى دى دلوقت*
> *الواحد مش بيحب بيحكى كتير قرفة وهمة قى البيت عشان الدنيا مش ناقصة كأبة كفاية اللى موجود اصلا؟؟*
> *فبيكون احسن انة يسكت ويكبر عشان احتمال كبيير جدا لوحكى مش هايلاقى حل الى هايحصل ان اللى حوالية هايزعلوا اكتر بس وطبعا صعب الواحد مثلا يحكى لوالدتة وتكون تعبانة ( الضعط مش متاح توصية عشان بعلى لوحدة نتيجة زبادة هم بسبب ان ابنها كدة*
> *وكمان لوكان هو الكبيير !!!*
> ...




*اة يعنى انت رأيك نركن البيت خالص*

*ونسيبه فى همومه ومشاكله اللى موجودة اصلا*

*ونفرخ طاقتنا وشكوتنا بره*

*وجهه نظر بردو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

*ليه احساسنا الكبير ده بالاغتراب؟

بكل صراحه كتير بيكون السبب فينا احنا​ليه كل حد بيحس انه عايش فى عالم منفصل

رتم الحياه السريع مخلى كل واحد ملخوم بحاله وده اللى بيحسسنا بكده​ووحيد حتى وهو بين الناس
اصعب احساس ​
ليه كل واحد مش عارف يحدد وجهته؟؟؟؟
كل ما حددنا هدفنا اسرع كل ما كان نجاحنا اسرع ​ولحد امتي؟؟
 لغاية ما نكون اصدق مع نفسنا ​ليه اخوك او اختك مش اقرب حد ليك ؟
لما بيكون فى مشكلة فى التربيه زى مثلا تفضيل اخ عن اخت بتكون فى غربه بين الاخوات​ليه البيت مبقاش ملجأك لما تبقى مخنوق
او متضايق او عندك مشكله
الفروق بين الاجيال واتهام الاب والام لولادهم دايما انهم غلط واتهام الولاد لاسرتهم انهم مش فاهمينهم بيعمل فجوه ومبيبقاش فى تفاهم للاسف​ليا اقرب الناس مش بتحس بينا ؟
الاحسن نسأل نفسنا
احنا حاسين بيهم ؟؟​هى المصالح بقت بين الاهل دلوقتى بردو ؟
المصالح والماده تخرب اجدع واقوى العلاقات ​ليه بتتخنق لدرجه كبيره وانت عندك اخوات و اب و ام وعيله كبيره
علشان بنعمل حواليين مننا شرنقه كبيره وعالم ممنوع حد يدخله ​الناس دى دورها فين؟؟
نحاول احنا قرب الاول مش جايز احنا اللى رافضين قربهم​ليه وجودهم مش بيعمل حاجه او بيقدم حل؟؟
غلط نظلمهم الدنيا بقت مطحنه كبيره بتلف بسرعه اللى بيقف ولو ساعه واحده بيتفرم ​و لا هما بعيد للدرجه دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

احيانا احنا اللى بنقصد نبعد​......

هل أنت مخنوق من الشعور بالاغتراب ؟

اكيد لما بحس بكده بتخنق​مخنوق ممن يشعرون بالاغتراب؟
لا بالعكس بكون حاسه بيهم اووووى​مخنوق من الموضوع نفسه !

لالالالالالالا خالص من صاحبه بس ههههههه​اتكلم بـــراحـتك

دى مساحه حره متاحه للجميع

عــبـر عن كل اللى جواك

حاول كل مشاعرك تطلعها فى الموضوع

وهنـحاول نوصل لحـل

ولو موصلـناش لـحل

يبقى انت بنفسك قدمت نـص العـلاج


لأن زى ما انتوا عارفين ان الكلام هو نـص العـلاج​**لو اتكلمت بصوره شخصيه شويه مش هنكر انى كتير مريت بالاحساس ده
حسيت بغربه حتى بينى وبين نفسى .. استغربت تصرفاتى .. استغربت قراراتى 
حسيت بندم .. حسيت ان اللى حواليا مش فاهمنى ومش بيساعدونى
بس برضه كتير فهمت انى انا السبب فى ده
ببساطه ازاى انا بطلب انهم فهمونى وانا مش فاهمانى
مش عارفه انا عاوزه ايه
لاقيت الحل انى ابتدى افهم نفسى اصالحها علشان تبقى اوضح قدامى
انا عارفه انه اصعب احساس ان الانسان يحس بالغربه مع نفسه ومع الناس اللى يهموه
ده بيعطل نجاحه وبيخليه دايما تايه مش شايف طريقه
لازم احنا نفهم نفسنا الاول نقرب منهم ونشوف اذا حصل تحسن ولا لا 
طووووووووولت فى ردى  معلشى ​*


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2010)

> *اة يعنى انت رأيك نركن البيت خالص
> 
> ونسيبه فى همومه ومشاكله اللى موجودة اصلا*
> 
> ...


*لا مش قصدى كدة  بصورة مطلقة مارسلينو*
*بمعنى ان البيت اكيد عارف انك مضايق ومخنوق من حاجة معينة ( عدم الشغل مثلا) طيب اية فى اللى ايديهم مثلا يعملوة لما تحكى دة ما لوكان  قى ايديهم حاجة كان مش اتاخروا *
*بمعنى اخر قية حاجات  تتحكى تاخد رايهم فيها*
*وفية حاجات الكلام فيها مالهوش معنى مش هايجيب غير تعب نفسى زيادة للى حواليك*


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

لما تكون مخنوق 
كلم ربنا هو الوحيد
اللي يقدر يفك حنقتك
ولو كلمته من قلبك حقيقي 
ها تحس بسلام عجيب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *اممممممم فى ناس كتير كده
> 
> متقوقعه
> 
> ...




مش حكاية تقوقع يا مارو

بقولك فى عز هزاره تلاقيه راح فى ملكوت تانى

ليه دى مش عارفها لحد دلوقت
بس بحاول ادورهلها على اجابة

العيب بيتفاوت بينى شخصيا وبين اللى حواليا
بمعنى انى لو انا فضلت كدة 
مهما عمل اللى حوليا عشان يخرجونى من الحالة دى
وانا زى ما انا يبقى كدة العيب فيا وفى طبعى

اما لو اللى حواليا ريحوا دماغهم وقالو فكك
يبقى فى جزء عليهم عشان مش حاولو حتى لو فشلوا

فاهم حاجة :t9:​​


----------



## raffy (14 يوليو 2010)

انا بحس ان الكمبيوتر والنت والقعاد على الكمبيوتر لساعات طويــــــــــــــــلة بيحسسنا اننا فى عالم تانى منعزل تماما عن البيت وساعات او كتير بيحولنا لآلة فاقدة الشعور تماما وفية برودة اعصاب 
واثبت علميا ان اسباب التعب والخنقة والضغط النفسى التعامل مع الكمبيوتر والنت لساعات طويلة وساعات بتحس الكمبيوتر اقرب حاجة ليك وكمان اقرب من اهلك واصحابك وبتفضفض من خلالة على حالتك وتعبك للناس اللى معاك على المنتديات وذيادة لكدة الضغط الخارجى من الناس اللى حواليك وعدم احساس اهلك بيك فى الاخر بتبقى انسان منطوى ومنعزل عن الناس وبتحس بالأغتراب بين اهلك واصحابك .


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليه احساسنا الكبير ده بالاغتراب؟
> 
> بكل صراحه كتير بيكون السبب فينا احنا​
> ليه كل حد بيحس انه عايش فى عالم منفصل
> ...



*
اممممممممم

رد وافى من كل الجهااااات

واقنعنى بنسبه 99% بس :t30:

لا بجد رأيك عجبنى واعتقد انه هايفيد كل اللى هايدخل الموضوع
*​


----------



## bent almalk (17 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا ومهم

عندك حق يا مارو بس ممكن اسال سؤال للكل ياريت الاجابة بصراحة منكم كلكم

حاولت تصاحب بباك او ممتك؟
حاولت انك تشركهم معاك فى كل امورك؟
حاولت لو زعلان تجرى على اختك او اخوك تتكلم من غير ما تستنى منة رد بس لمجرد انك تفضفض معاه؟
حاولت انك تحاول تقرب لاى حد من البيت؟​**حتى ولو هم بعيدين عنكم هل حاولتم؟؟؟ ام احسستم انكم خلاص كبرتم عن كل دا بقيتو شباب  ناضجين وبنات ناضجة ولازم يكون ليكم شخصية مستقلة عنهم؟؟؟​**سانتظر ردوددكم​*
الرب معكم جميعا


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*بصوا اولا كدا انا حتكلم عن  نفسى 
*​ * ليه احساسنا الكبير ده بالاغتراب؟
انا شايفة انا اللى بحسس نفسى بكدا حتى لو حواليا ناس بحس بردة انى لوحدى مش عارفة بقة فقر ولا اية يعنى 
يمكن عشان حساسسة اوى و بزعل و بتأثر من الناس اللى بحبهم اوى لو عملوا فيا حاجة فا من كتر ما انجرحت بقيت اخاف اقرب من الناس انجرح تانى 
و شفت ان الحل انة ابعد عن الناس و اعيش فى عالم لوحدى
 
ليه كل حد بيحس  انه عايش فى عالم منفصل
عشان ساعات كتير بتمسك برأيى و بحس انى انا اللى صح و كل اللى حواليا غلط و و ان مفيش حد موافقنى فى رايى فا بقول خلاص انا مقتنعة ب اللى انا بقولة و بالتالى ببعد نفسى عنهم و اعيش بدماغى و بالتدريج بلاقى نفسى بعدت عن كل الناس و بقيت عايشة لوحدى مش لاقية حد حواليا

ووحيد حتى وهو بين الناس
فعلا كتير اوى بحس الاحساس دا ببقة واقفة مع صحابى و احس انى لوحدى بجد دا احساس صعب اوى يبقة الكل بيتكلم فى حاجة وانا واقفة معاهم زى التمثال و دماغى فى حاجة تانية و ساعات اخد نفىسى و ابعد و حتى و همة حواليا بردة احس انى لوحدى معيش حد 

ليه كل واحد مش  عارف يحدد وجهته؟؟؟؟
عشان طماعة اصل الانسان كدا عين فى المية و عين فى النار 
يعنى مثلا عاوز اروح الكنيسة عشان الاجتماع و فى نفس الوقت نفسى اقعد اسمع التى فى 
بنبقة عاوزين كل حاجة مرة واحدة و لما بتبقة فى ايدينا حاجة مش بنحس بيها غير لما تضيع و نرجع ندور عليها و نحس اننا تايهين بنفكر فى كذا حاجة و عاوزين كلوا يحصل فى وقت واحد 
 
ولحد امتي؟؟
سدقنى منا عارفة لحد امتى انا تعبت خالص 
نفسى اغير حياتى بروح و اقف مع الناس و اتكلم و اهزر بس بردة من جوايا بحس انى لوحدى 
الحل انى اقرب من ربنا و كل ما اقرب منة و ابقة معاة ابعد تانى و ارجع للصفر 
بس اكيد لو بقيت صادقة مع نفسى و مع ربنا حرجعلة تانى

 
ليه اخوك او اختك مش اقرب حد ليك ؟
فعلا اخويا كان اقرب حد ليا كنت بحكيلة كل حاجة ف حياتى بس للاسف سافر و مبقناش نتكلم زى الاول و اخويا التانى مش بعرف اتكلم معاة مش عارفة يمكن يكون العيب منى بس مش بيفهمنى او تفكيرنا مش زى بعض او هو عايز اللى يكلمة يقعد يديلة فى مواعظ و يتكلم هو  و اللى قدامة يفضل يسمع و غصب عنة لازم يقتنع بكلامة 


ليه البيت مبقاش ملجأك لما تبقى مخنوق
او متضايق او عندك مشكله؟
عشان اكتر الوقت الواحد بيتخنق من جو البيت فا اكيد بيبقة عاوز يخرج منة و يروح فى اى حتة تانية يتكلم مع اى حد تانى 
او حتى لو مش مخنوق من البيت بردة مش بيبقة عاوز يقعد فى البيت و بيبقة عاوز يروح اى حتة 
مش عارفة بحس انى منعزلة عن البيت ولا هما اللى مش قادرين يفهمونى 

 
ليا اقرب الناس مش بتحس بينا ؟
الاحساس دا صعب اوى جربتة قبل كدا و طلعت بنتيجة ان الدنيا كدا اللى بنعوزة مش بيبقة هو عاوزنا و اللى بيعوزنا مش بنبقة احنا عاوزيننة
يعنى بنحس بيهم و بنحاول نبينلهم حبنا لكن هما مش بيبقوا حاسين بكدا 
عملتنى الحياة انى احب اللى بيحس بيا مش اللى انا بحس بية 
 
هى المصالح بقت بين الاهل دلوقتى بردو ؟
يعنى على حسب التربية والمستوى 
بس المصالح دلوقتى غطت على اى علاقات و صداقات 
 
ليه بتتخنق لدرجه كبيره وانت عندك اخوات و اب و ام وعيله كبيره
عشان انا اللى بعيدة عنهم عاملة لنفسى سور مش عاوزة حد يدخلة 
و اجى اققول دا همة اللى بعاد عنى مش انا 
 
الناس دى دورها فين؟؟
متسألنيش انا و انا اكيد مش حروح اققولهم انتوا لية مش قريبين منى ولا انا عمرى ما حسمح لنفسى انى اروح اققولهم انتوا بعيد عنى لية
انا بتكلم عن الناس مش على عيلتى
 
 ليه وجودهم مش بيعمل حاجه او بيقدم حل؟؟
يعنى مشاغل الدنيا و كل واحد بقة وراة مليون حاجة و كلة بيدور على نفسة 
و يمكن اكون انا اللى بعيدة عنهم مش بخليهم اصلا يشتركوا فى مشاكلى و يساعدونى فى حلها 
 
و لا هما بعيد للدرجه دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
لا انا اللى بعيدة

هل أنت مخنوق من الشعور بالاغتراب ؟
*جدااااااااااااااا 
صليلى *


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش حكاية تقوقع يا مارو
> 
> بقولك فى عز هزاره تلاقيه راح فى ملكوت تانى
> 
> ...




*اكيد

بس هى هتختلف من مجتمع للتانى

بس منقدرش نقول عيب عليكي او عليهم

اكيد فى جزء هنا وجزء هنا
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> انا بحس ان الكمبيوتر والنت والقعاد على الكمبيوتر لساعات طويــــــــــــــــلة بيحسسنا اننا فى عالم تانى منعزل تماما عن البيت وساعات او كتير بيحولنا لآلة فاقدة الشعور تماما وفية برودة اعصاب
> واثبت علميا ان اسباب التعب والخنقة والضغط النفسى التعامل مع الكمبيوتر والنت لساعات طويلة وساعات بتحس الكمبيوتر اقرب حاجة ليك وكمان اقرب من اهلك واصحابك وبتفضفض من خلالة على حالتك وتعبك للناس اللى معاك على المنتديات وذيادة لكدة الضغط الخارجى من الناس اللى حواليك وعدم احساس اهلك بيك فى الاخر بتبقى انسان منطوى ومنعزل عن الناس وبتحس بالأغتراب بين اهلك واصحابك .




*رأي مختلف وجديد وعجبنى جدا*

*لمنطقيته*

*صح*

*الارتباط بعالم النت والكمبيوتر بتخلى الشخص بعيد اوى عن اهله*

*حتى لو حاولوا يقربوا منه او اللى بيبعد وبيتمسك بالعالم بتاعه*

*لانه اتعود عليه*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *لا مش قصدى كدة  بصورة مطلقة مارسلينو*
> *بمعنى ان البيت اكيد عارف انك مضايق ومخنوق من حاجة معينة ( عدم الشغل مثلا) طيب اية فى اللى ايديهم مثلا يعملوة لما تحكى دة ما لوكان  قى ايديهم حاجة كان مش اتاخروا *
> *بمعنى اخر قية حاجات  تتحكى تاخد رايهم فيها*
> *وفية حاجات الكلام فيها مالهوش معنى مش هايجيب غير تعب نفسى زيادة للى حواليك*




*اةة فهمتك*

*بس فى الاول والاخر*

*انت محتاج حضن حنين تحكيله وتفضفض معاه*

*حتى لو مش هايقدملك حل*

*ارتياحك بس ليه ده مطلوب قبل اى شئ*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> لما تكون مخنوق
> كلم ربنا هو الوحيد
> اللي يقدر يفك حنقتك
> ولو كلمته من قلبك حقيقي
> ها تحس بسلام عجيب



*كلام مظبوط مقولناش حاجه*

*نفس رأى استاذ يوحنا*

*بس احنا بنتكلم كحياه عمليه وناس حوالينا*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا ومهم
> 
> عندك حق يا مارو بس ممكن اسال سؤال للكل ياريت الاجابة بصراحة منكم كلكم
> 
> ...



*هى وجهه نظر يا طنطتى وصحيحه الى حد ما*

*بالذات اخر جزئيه دى ممكن فعلا الواحد لما يكبر يقول خلاص انا حر واصرف امورى بنفسي*

*وفى الغالب الولد اللى بيعمل كده لانه بيشوف نفسه بقى راجل وكدة *​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

​


back_2_zero قال:


> *بصوا اولا كدا انا حتكلم عن  نفسى *
> 
> * ليه احساسنا الكبير ده بالاغتراب؟*
> * انا شايفة انا اللى بحسس نفسى بكدا حتى لو حواليا ناس بحس بردة انى لوحدى مش عارفة بقة فقر ولا اية يعنى *
> ...





*الملخص لـ ده كله هو انك انتى اللى منطويه على نفسك*

*وبعيده عن اهلك واصحابك باردتك*

*غالبا هو انعدام ثقه بسبب تجارب سابقه*

*بس على الاقل تقربك لاهلك هايفيدك جدا*

*لانهم فى كل الاحوال هيكونوا خايفين على مصلحتك*


*وفى حالتك دى لازم المبادره الاولى منك انتى*

*خدى خطوه وقربى منهم وحاولى*

*و ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero;2248759[quote قال:
			
		

> ] *بصوا اولا كدا انا حتكلم عن نفسى *​
> 
> 
> *ليه احساسنا الكبير ده بالاغتراب؟*
> ...


[/quote]

بصي حبيبتي باك
انا قريت قصيتك وحسيت فعلا انك مخنوقه خالص 
وحاسه بالوحده الفظيعه وعندك شئ من التكبر
وعلي حد كلامك مش لاقيه حد تتكلمي معاه
بس اللي انا حسيته انك انطوائيه زياده عن الزوم
بصي لازم يكو ليكي حد تتكلمي معاه 
وانا متأكده انك ها تلاقي اي حد تثقي فيه 
زي مامتك او صديقه لك في الكنيسه او الدراسه او الشغل
وانا بنت زيك وعارفه انه صعب اني اتكلم مع اخويا في مواضيع حساسه 
يعني المفروض انتي تبدي بالخطوه الاولي 
فرأيي انك تساعدي نفسك وتتعرفي علي اصدقاء 
ولنبتدأ من الكنيسه 
صدقيني ها تلاقي شباب زي الفل وامناء علي اسرارك ويحبوكي 
روحي اتكلمي معاهم اسمعي لهم وناقشيهم وردي علي افكارهم
واتكلمي بغير خوف وقولي رايك في المواضيع اللي بيتكلموا فيها
اخرجي معاهم رحلات الكنائس او للتنزهه 
فخروجك معاهم ها يحسسك بالامان والحريه والتعلم علي مواجهة الغير 
وزي ماقولت لك قبل كده انتي اللي لازم تبتدي لان الناس 
شايفينك متكبره 
وصدقيني ما فيش حد ها يجي يتحايل عليكي ويقولك تعالي 
كلمينا 
وما تنسيش تصلي من قلبك لربنا انه يساعدك ويطلعك من 
الوحده والانطوائيه 
وربنا معاكي​


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2010)

بص هو موضوع الاغتراب فيه كلام كتير فى دماغى بالنسبة لاسبابه ونتايجه زى الانطوائية والفشل وكره الذات وعدم الرضى وغيره وانا لسة مقرتش الاراء التانية بس باختصار حله من وجهة نظرى له محورين
محور فردى : واقصد بيه دور الفرد والاندماج مع الجماعة ومحاولة الشخص نفسه انه يخرج نفسه من الجو ده بانه يثق فى نفسه اكتر وكمان يطلب معونة ربنا , زى المسيح كان بيصلى فى بستان جسيمانى وربنا عزاه وبعتله الملاك ففعلاً نتيجة الصلاة ايجابية جدا 
محور جماعى : وهنا بيجى دور الجماعة لما بيلاقى فرد زى ده مفروض يحسسوه انه جزء منهم فى كنيسته فى بيته فى وسط صحابه اول حاجة يبعدوا عن الشللية يعنى يحسسوه انه جزء منهم ويشجعوه ويرفعوا مستوى ثقته بنفسه اظن كدى ممكن يعود يندمج فى وسط الجماعة زى الاول حتى الاهل مفروض يجعلوا كل فرد منهم يحس انه مرتاح فى وسطهم وكمان نحاول لو لقينا حد متغير نحاول نشوف ماله لانه لما يشوف حد مهتم بيه اكيد ده هيأثر عليه تأثير ايجابى

موضوع مهم جدا مارسلينو وموجود مش بس فى البيت لكن ممكن نلاقيه فى اماكن تانية زى واحد منفتح فى البيت لكن برة البيت منغلق على نفسه
شكرا جداا


----------

